# P10 Leather Seats in a B13



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Would they be a direct bolt on? I am just wondering because I hate the stock seats in my car. I was thinking the G20 seats or some Corbeau's.


----------



## lopezsentra (Jul 18, 2005)

hey if u change the seats and it looks good ill do it to, bty what color are ur seats gone a be are ther any tan and where do you buy seats from other cars from?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

No, they're not a direct swap. One side is to tall or something like that. You can swap rails with the old seats, that is whats done on my seats.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Does it involve welding or anything? Also what about the rear seats.

I was thinking black leather if they had it.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

I dont wanna high jack but is there any difference between B14 and B12 for this swap?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

pimpride said:


> Does it involve welding or anything? Also what about the rear seats.
> 
> I was thinking black leather if they had it.


I have no idea, I purchased the seats as they are (swapped on B13 rails).

The bottom of the back seat fits in my car but the rear doesn't because they were too wide. The previous user did have them the whole set in his rear, perhaps the 2 doors were different. He sent me pics before he sold em I can post em if you want.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Sure that would be great. I am just looking for a less costly solution to Corbeau's.


----------

